# Sunday's Show and Tell....1/15/17



## jd56 (Jan 15, 2017)

Bike swaps still being held despite the nasty weather.
Sure some are way out west where it's a bit nicer than here on the east side. But, for some it's time to bargain.
Hope you all have something to post next week.

So, let's see what classics you have found from this past week. 
Whether it be bike related or not. 
Please include pictures as we do love pictures!



Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## 56 Vette (Jan 15, 2017)

Been pretty busy lately, haven't been here in a while, no new bike stuff in a while, but I did welcome my second grand child this week. I'm sure Grandpa will have a bike ready for him when he is ready!! Joe


----------



## jd56 (Jan 15, 2017)

56 Vette said:


> Been pretty busy lately, haven't been here in a while, no new bike stuff in a while, but I did welcome my second grand child this week. I'm sure Grandpa will have a bike ready for him when he is ready!! JoeView attachment 409888



Congrats Joe. I welcomed our 1st two months ago.
Searching for those vintage toddler riders aren't as easy as I thought they would be...the search continues.
But, seriously...congrats grandpa![emoji41] 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## 56 Vette (Jan 15, 2017)

Thank you very much! There's just something about grandchildren that is so special I never understood until they they came! Looking forward to what the future holds for them! Joe


----------



## stoney (Jan 15, 2017)

Whizzer Bi lite headlight and taillight and 32" handmade metal dragster


----------



## PCHiggin (Jan 15, 2017)

56 Vette said:


> Been pretty busy lately, haven't been here in a while, no new bike stuff in a while, but I did welcome my second grand child this week. I'm sure Grandpa will have a bike ready for him when he is ready!! JoeView attachment 409888



Congratulations!


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 15, 2017)

I got a bike this week.
Original paint Black '41 Firestone Pilot (by Huffman)
Thank you @tech549 for price, packing, and service!


----------



## DonChristie (Jan 15, 2017)

Congrats 56 vette! Nice ride 333! I got a beer sign and a Shelby. I dont think i posted the shelby before?


----------



## stoney (Jan 15, 2017)

My mid-century teak credenza-bar. Just got it cleaned. Actually picked it up last week.


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Jan 15, 2017)

Scored some nice wood rims , which I believe are new old stock K&C  rims. Used on Ivers..triple pinstriped.. Me happy


----------



## stoney (Jan 15, 2017)

ivrjhnsn said:


> Scored some nice wood rims , which I believe are new old stock K&C  rims. Used on Ivers..triple pinstriped.. Me happy
> 
> View attachment 409957
> 
> ...




Love the original patina


----------



## King Louie (Jan 15, 2017)

All American Collector Show in Glendale , Cal yielded some new treasures for me and my Wife , 1954 American Flyer Mountaineer Train set in original shipping carton and insert box complete , 1950s 275 watt ZW transformer and finally a huge Barbie collection to add to my wife's 1960s Vintage Barbie Collection


----------



## stoney (Jan 15, 2017)

I used to deal in vintage toys, I have never seen that many Barbies in one place before.


----------



## vincev (Jan 15, 2017)




----------



## fboggs1986 (Jan 15, 2017)

Hello Everyone!  
I scored this Monark Built Elgin today. 
Frank







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Iverider (Jan 15, 2017)

Picked up this reconfigured M2 ammo bag. At some point someone made it into a backpack. It would have originally been worn like a vest. I'm going to make it into a pannier.


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 15, 2017)

Got a drop stand for a project and some ball end grips for my Colson chain drive tricycle.


----------



## Harold (Pete) Allen (Jan 15, 2017)

I got these great looking lights and a horn at an estate sale a couple weeks ago.  During the ice storm yesterday I cleaned and polished them.


----------



## Harold (Pete) Allen (Jan 15, 2017)

I got these at a estate sale about a month ago.  Yesterday during the ice storm, I cleaned and polished...


----------



## Kramai88 (Jan 15, 2017)

picked up this 1953 panther yesterday some of the parts are still original 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Jan 15, 2017)

Got a few smalls.....


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jan 15, 2017)

Some great finds this week folks.
I won this lady at a local auction for a very good price and it will be ready to roll for my daughter this Spring.
Chris


----------



## Rust_Trader (Jan 15, 2017)




----------



## sfhschwinn (Jan 15, 2017)

Got this mini twinn and a real clean front seat this past week can't wait to clean it and make it a 5 speed!


----------



## Colby john (Jan 15, 2017)




----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 15, 2017)

fboggs1986 said:


> Hello Everyone!
> I scored this Monark Built Elgin today.
> Frank
> 
> ...




Nice bike Frank! I replied to your PM but want to share my thoughts on this bike. I told you I thought this was probably a '38. The reason  I say this is because you don't see the Elgin star chain ring past '38 in the literature and '38 is the first year for this Monark tank. Most of these you see, which ain't a lot, will have the Monark paisley chain ring. Nice score. V/r Shawn


----------



## petritl (Jan 15, 2017)

My rechromed 1970 Lygie came back from the platers this week. I purchased a set of Campagnolo low flange hubs with polished 700c wheels, Brooks professional saddle.


----------



## stoney (Jan 15, 2017)

That Lygie is going to look great. Post pics when together.


----------



## nycet3 (Jan 15, 2017)

Found some stuff this week.


This looks medieval. Pretty sure this is a rear triangle straightening tool. The hook end fits onto BB. The body of the tool passes between chain stays. The smaller cross rod fits like an axle into the dropouts. The larger cross rod is cranked to elongate or shorten the main body of the tool.
Or it's a medieval torture device.






 


 

 

 

This beauty is a very old bottom bracket facing tool. Bottom bracket faces not machined flat will prohibit cups from sitting properly. Crank spindles won't be centered as well. Bad news.

 

 



At first I thought this was for a tap, but I actually think it's a headset wrench. Seems a bit overkill, but who knows.

 

 



Also found the match to my oddball Winter Brothers tap for bottom bracket threading.



Also found another Wilson Ginger Ale crate. Second on in a few weeks. Only two I've ever found.


----------



## Robertriley (Jan 15, 2017)

fboggs1986 said:


> Hello Everyone!
> I scored this Monark Built Elgin today.
> Frank
> 
> ...



One of the best finds this week!


----------



## Robertriley (Jan 15, 2017)

It was a busy and expensive week.  I picked up the two chainless, the V70 Rollfast, got the motorcycle home and a customer painted Ford gill that I put together.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 15, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> Nice bike Frank! I replied to your PM but want to share my thoughts on this bike. I told you I thought this was probably a '38. The reason  I say this is because you don't see the Elgin star chain ring past '38 in the literature and '38 is the first year for this Monark tank. Most of these you see, which ain't a lot, will have the Monark paisley chain ring. Nice score. V/r Shawn



I was wondering about that too. Figured it would be equipped with the usual Monark 1/2" pitch drivetrain. Super cool!


----------



## bikeyard (Jan 15, 2017)

Just this, this week


----------



## ccmerz (Jan 15, 2017)

I bought an ancient hand made steel model of a rolling wood burning stove which is 10" long.   The original builder is a 92 yr. old man.  "Danny boy" as he is known (shown in the photo) decided to build a real wood burning replica version. He also built the '32 truck starting with a rusty cab. How could I not buy this? Also bought a restored civilian version of an English made WW2 Korgi, scooter. Same guy.
Quite a day!


----------



## jd56 (Jan 15, 2017)

One of the best finds this week.



Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## bentwoody66 (Jan 15, 2017)

bikeyard said:


> Just this, this week
> 
> View attachment 410271



A50 or A65??????


----------



## bikeyard (Jan 15, 2017)

bentwoody66 said:


> A50 or A65??????



A65


----------



## bentwoody66 (Jan 15, 2017)

bikeyard said:


> A65



What model? Spitfire? That is a fiberglass tank ?


----------



## bikeyard (Jan 15, 2017)

bentwoody66 said:


> What model? Spitfire? That is a fiberglass tank ?



It is a Lightning with an incorrect fiberglass tank


----------



## None (Jan 15, 2017)

stoney said:


> My mid-century teak credenza-bar. Just got it cleaned. Actually picked it up last week.
> 
> View attachment 409952
> 
> View attachment 409953




AWESOME!!


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Jan 15, 2017)

Flat Tire Don hooked me up with this Delta end piece and I finished it off this weekend.


----------



## nycet3 (Jan 16, 2017)

markivpedalpusher said:


> Flat Tire Don hooked me up with this Delta end piece and I finished it off this weekend.
> 
> View attachment 410555
> 
> ...




Amazing. And the enamel display looks killer!


----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 16, 2017)

nycet3 said:


>




Looks like a head tube straightener:


----------



## nycet3 (Jan 16, 2017)

rustjunkie said:


> Looks like a head tube straightener:




I do believe you are correct! Wicked.
Thanks a lot!


----------



## Barkeep (Jan 16, 2017)

Picked all this stuff out of an estate sale basement...


----------

